# Jacket ?



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

What do you all recomend for riding specific jacket in 30 degree weather that blocks out wind , doesn't get to hot and start sweating into a ride but yet doesnt leave you cold the entire ride . Something around $100ish.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd like to know the answer to that question too!

Some type of waterproof/breathable like Gore-Tex. There is a spectrum with these types of coats, with the most breathable being the least waterproof and the most waterproof being the least breathable. Something with Pit-Zips certainly helps shed moisture. I have a nice Gore-Tex Patagonia coat, but it is on the really waterproof, less breathable side, I sweat too much biking for that to work well. I also use it for skiing and around town, and it is too expensive to replace if I tear it up biking.

I've been leaning towards picking up one of these
Men's Helium HD Jacket? | Outdoor Research | Designed By Adventure | Outdoor Clothing & Gear

Should pack down into a tiny ball so won't take up much space in my pack, does not add much weight, reviews say it breaths very well while still being waterproof enough.
I know two folks who have a version of it, and they are very happy with it for hiking.

Downside, at least in my mind, I crash, not all the time, but can't seem to go too long without a crash here and there and wonder whether it will get torn up too easily.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Beware waterproof breathable(WPB) rain jackets unless you need the waterproof part, because "breathable" is relative.
The Helium HD is a good rain jacket, and what I use for rain gear when backpacking, but for hiking/biking in colder temps, I much prefer a baselayer(weight can vary with temp) under a light softshell. I use the Outdoor Research Ferrosi-the hoody for backpacking, and an apparently discontinued hoodless 1/2 zip pullover version for mountain biking.
Men's Ferrosi Hoody? | Outdoor Research | Designed By Adventure | Outdoor Clothing & Gear
Hoodless full zip, very tempting at the 50% sale price:
Men's Ferrosi Jacket? - Men's | Outdoor Research | Designed By Adventure | Outdoor Clothing & Gear

A lot of people use a baselayer under a windshirt, though you'd want to read up on the windshirts' individual CFM ratings(wind resistance and moisture transport), as they vary widely. Read the first reply to this thread for a little detail there: GEAR » Breathability, CFM and windshirts? -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

btw, there are lots of windshirts made for cyclists, often cheaper than the brand name stuff marketed to backpackers.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Base layer + fleece + wind shirt w/ a decent DWR goes a long way. Being soaked by sweat is as big a hypothermia danger as being soaked by rain, and Gore, eVent, etc... aren't nearly breathable enough, in my experience. 

I occasionally carry an OR Celestial hard shell, if there's a chance of a soaking rainstorm in the 30-45 degree range where that could be dangerous. It's Gore-tex Paclite and probably wouldn't hold up well to any crash that would leave you with decent abrasions and doesn't breath well enough for anything more than low intensity aerobic activity (think backpacking). It'll get me out of the woods, but it's not fun to bike in at my normal pace. That said, it's the only hard shell I've had since 2006 and it still looks pretty damn good.

I also have a windproof Sugoi soft shell that's stood up to some good crashes and breathes somewhere between a light wind shell and a hard shell. I can't wear it unless it's 40 degrees or below, though. It's best over a thick baselayer when it's in the 20s. Plus the cut is maybe better for road biking than mtb.

As for a specific recommendation, I'd look for the lightest athletic cut wind shell in the $50 range. Don't limit yourself to cycling specific brands; there's plenty of running and hiking gear that fits the bill. I use a Montane Featherlight that was pricey but is now 10 years old and in good shape aside from some peeled reflective dots. It's only a matter of time before I crash and rip it, though. 

Under it I wear anything ranging from a thin long sleeve baselayer to a mid-weight Power Stretch hooded (not terribly windproof) fleece depending on temperature. Layering like this makes it much easier to not overheat than relying on a jacket for both wind/water protection and warmth. It also moves moisture away from your body much more effectively.


----------



## the old fart (Oct 20, 2014)

With 30 degrees I ride with baselayer and shirt, both longsleeve. Top that with the Endura Windbraker gilet. Really like this combination. Depending on the temperature I ad armwarmers (over the baselayer and under the longsleeve toplayer) when colder or replace the longsleeve baselayer for an shortsleeve. This works for me for temperatures 15-50 degrees.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

If you look carefully there are plenty of good quality jackets in virtually new condition on ebay for well under half their original price. My Gore ALP-X jacket was under half price and in as new condition. I wear it with just a base layer until it gets close to freezing or am somewhere very exposed. It is breathable and blocks the wind very well.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I avoid any waterproof shells unless it's raining. Get the cheapest soft shell or light windbreaker you can find. That way when you crash and tear it you won't cry, at least about the jacket.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> I avoid any waterproof shells unless it's raining. Get the cheapest soft shell or light windbreaker you can find. That way when you crash and tear it you won't cry, at least about the jacket.


+1 Yup. Any lightweight packable windbreaker is fine. They are cheap, you can keep it in your pack 24/7 and you won't get crazy sweaty as they breathe well.

I like them even for rain because a fully waterproof jacket is going to be wet inside from sweat anyways. My only goal on a ride in the rain is to be warm not dry.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I ride 30-40 minute loops on a local trail, it's cold on the way there but then I warm up and don't need a jacket. I bought a single layer camo army jacket from the goodwill for $6, when I warm up I hide it under a fern and grab it later when I'm done. The sleeves have Velcro and can be snug at the wrist, then open up for ventilation when I get a little warm. I'm also a big fan of the lycra type t-shirt, and arm warmers, the arm warmers are a great layer that can be rolled down, or peeled off as needed.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got a Capo Padrone and have been wearing it around...it is one of the best winter jackets i've had. Got it used on ebay for 100 and best investment. Road in today in 35 degree conditions and yesterday on a group ride with about the same temps and the thing is perfect. I got a Med and it fits a touch tight (i'm 6'0) but great piece. I've been layering it with a long sleve base layer and/or a LS jersey that has some thermal properties and my core had yet to get chilled.
The nice thing about a dedicated jacket like this is that its more breathable than (see Owen's comment..spot on) a jacket and is not flapping in the wind. Now the only time i like wearing them is when there's some precip.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

the old fart said:


> With 30 degrees I ride with baselayer and shirt, both longsleeve. Top that with the Endura Windbraker gilet. Really like this combination. Depending on the temperature I ad armwarmers (over the baselayer and under the longsleeve toplayer) when colder or replace the longsleeve baselayer for an shortsleeve. This works for me for temperatures 15-50 degrees.


I do the same, the windbreaker vest is definitely one of my most used pieces of gear in colder temps. I like the vest with a totally open back mesh back. Jacket only comes on when its raining.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Kajjal said:


> If you look carefully there are plenty of good quality jackets in virtually new condition on ebay for well under half their original price. My Gore ALP-X jacket was under half price and in as new condition. I wear it with just a base layer until it gets close to freezing or am somewhere very exposed. It is breathable and blocks the wind very well.


I just picked up one of those , brand new 124 shipped , cant wait to try it out . I do have several wicking /breathable base layers to wear under it .


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

I picked up cool arsuxeo cycling jacket on banggood.com. Rode today in 40-45 degree weather with underarmour T shirt underneath and it was plenty warm. Only had it for a month or so and can't really speak for how it will hold up but it was $25. Quality appears to be great and has nice features for cycling, armpit zippers, back pockets, chest pocket and grip strip on back to keep it from riding up. Just hope the zippers hold up. I agree with the above post about 100% goretex jacket, I get really hot in my NF. Great if it pouring rain but not a great fall type riding jacket.

ARSUXEO Sports Cycling Clothes Bike Bicycle Fleece Jersey Long Sleeve Clothing Sale - Banggood Mobile


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm having a hard time getting my jacket figured out. I've tried 2 different windbreakers with no luck. One was a cheap nylon material with rear mesh vent on the back and the other was more of a polyester with better venting material under the arms. Both I've ridden at 20 with moisture wicking layer and then a lightweight 1/4 zip shirt for warmth. I also tried both without the middle layer. Each and every time I end up soaking all layers. 

I think i need something with pit zips. Most cycling stuff seems to have the better breathing panels under the arms so that doesn't seem like it will work. The non cycling stuff I've found with pit zips seems to be more of the water repellent breathable rather than softshell so I'm worried I'll soak that too. I'd love to find a little thicker softshell with pit zip vents but that seems to be a unicorn

How's the Arsuxeo linked above working out? I already tried going cheap and it didn't work so I'm open to spending a little. But I don't want to go $100+ and end up with the same moisture and venting problem.


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

Since its way to cold to be mountain biking in Chicago ride now I can't really say if it would be warm enough in 20 degree weather, more of a fall type jacket used alone. The material does let moisture escape very well, the arms and back are not insulated like the core of the jacket and it does have the pit zips to release the heat. Any sort of purpose built "waterproof" jacket will always may you sweat if working hard enough. I would consider myself a heavy sweater and this fall I was trying a few different combos of jackets and before the Arsuxeo I liked a fleece vest best with a good long sleeve wicking shirt. I would recommend trying the Arsuxeo, it $26 and a good value for that price. I purchased 2 of them! It keeps your core warm and lets the heat escape reasonably well.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got about 5 rides in with the Gore Element jacket: Gore Men's Element Gore-Tex Jacket

I used a 15% code, so it came in right around $120 after tax.

It's light, breathes very well (you're still going to get damp on long extended climbs), doesn't come with a hood (huge plus for me) and you can easily stash it in the pack. Granted, I'm basically limited to high 30s low 40s with wind and rain around here, but it's been plenty warm enough with a base layer and jersey underneath for me.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

At 30 degrees just a baselayer and merino midlayer does fine for me usually. If it is a bit wet or down to about 5 degrees a baselayer and this jacket MOMEMTUM SOFTSHELL JACKET M - Clothing - Nordic - Salomon is all I wear. It's made for xc skiing so it vents real well and allows good movement, form fitting enough to not grab branches and such. Gave up on waterproof stuff unless it is a cold downpour, found a good wicking and quick drying baselayer and breathable outer works better for me.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks to all for their input. I'll have to do some more thinking based on the recommendations.

One thing I left out was that even when I wore a vest underneath and was quite warm, my stomach ends up red and cold to the touch. That's part of the reason I thought something with underarm venting would be good so I don't have to open the neck zipper and dump cold air down on my stomach. I'm about 5'9" 145lbs so it's not like I'm trying to heat a big spare tire or something either.

I also stumbled across these 2 jackets that I might give some thought to.

Castor

or this 
Makalu


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

At 30F, I don't wear a full jacket at all. In fact, the only thing covering my arms is usually a thin baselayer.

At that temp, I'll typically be wearing a LS baselayer (usually wool), a synthetic t-shirt, and a 100wt fleece vest. Keep the core warm, and the arms are happy.

I did a ride the other day in the low 20's that was on the edge of two setups. Before the ride, I debated which to use. It was between the aforementioned baselayer, tshirt, vest kit or my slightly warmer LS base w/ LS windbreaker. I ended up using the 2nd, because I was on a social group ride and wanted to account for the inevitable "stop and chat" which happened sorta mid-ride. I was a touch warm for the riding, but my choice did work well for the stop and chat portion. My LS wind jacket is a 10 year old Windstopper N2S jacket with a cycling cut. I got it for something like 90% off and it's a great piece. Breathable enough, wicks sweat fairly well, and does a nice job of blocking wind. It has a fairly close fit and is very stretchy so it moves well.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

convertible jacket/vest?
like this - Crossmax Ultimate Convertible Jacket | Mavic

This Gore jacket has pit zips:
Men's FUSION TOOL WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Jacket | GORE BIKE WEAR®
or they also make some with zip-off sleeves:
Men's ALP-X 2.0 WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Zip-Off Jacket | GORE BIKE WEAR®


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

If you can find one for that cost Gore windstopper jacket or even just a jersey with merino wool baselayer would be perfect.

I usually where the WS long sleeve jersey above freezing and go with the jacket below.

Something like below (note an additional 24% off today) put it in your price range:

GORE BIKE WEAR Phantom 2.0 SO Jacket


----------

